# Essential oil by weight?  Or volume?



## Punkin (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm just starting out cold process (I've made 4 batches, but all still curing), with intentions to give as gifts for the holidays.  I've been using soapcalc to check all my recipes.  However, when I use my postal scale to measure essential oils for apple cider soap, I've poured in up to 3/4 of a 1 fluid oz bottle of EO (cinnamon, ginger) my normally accurate digital postal scale still reads 0.0 oz!   My mold is about 3lb and soapcalc recommended 1 oz EO by weight.  Since it wasn't registering on the scale, I went ahead and used about 3/4 of the 1fluid ounce.  The soap has been curing for a week, has been scenting the whole house, and the soap still has a decent amount of scent left.  I can't imagine using over 10x more EO!  Is there a better way to measure EO volumetrically, by drops or teaspoons?  Is my scale just not accurate with small amounts, or do people really put in that much EO?  I've heard that EO doesn't have as much staying power in CP, but I can be really sensitive to "fake" fragrances.  Thanks!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 1, 2014)

Generally this is the one time I measure by volume.  I find  1Tbsp per lb of soap is about perfect.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 1, 2014)

I measure by weight. My scale measures without a problem. I've never done it by volume. On some of my products I measure by ml


----------



## Stacy (Nov 1, 2014)

I always measure by weight however I found my scale (which was accurate to 1 gram) was unable to register that I was even starting to measure when using such small increments.

First off, if you're not already, you might want to use grams when doing such small amount (1oz is approx 28gr so you can see how it would break down more accurately).

I've seen a lot of postal scales that are only accurate to 5g or .5 ounces so you need to check that.

If both these things are good, the only non scientific way I've found to work around this is to put something like a spoon on the scale, not tare it then pour my liquid into a bowl (never pour directly into your batter so that you can correct a mistake if your scale decides not to behave).  I don't know the way scales work but this seemed to turn it 'on' so that it knew it was weighing.

My long term solution was to buy a more precise scale that works down to .1 grams, it might be more of an investment that you're looking to put into it if it's just for a seasonal hobby, but they're not too expensive if you go for a small one that doesn't have a high capacity.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 1, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I measure by weight. My scale measures without a problem. I've never done it by volume. On some of my products I measure by ml



^ Weight for sure.



Stacy said:


> I always measure by weight however I found my scale (which was accurate to 1 gram) was unable to register that I was even starting to measure when using such small increments.
> 
> First off, if you're not already, you might want to use grams when doing such small amount (1oz is approx 28gr so you can see how it would break down more accurately).
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^  Have to get a scale that reads tenths. for an inexpensive one, the local head shop will have them. The best though is a 50-70 lb scale with a higher sensitivity. you can weigh soap by the lbs., shipping, and even EOs in tenths of an oz. Best deal and they cost about 60$.


----------



## Susie (Nov 1, 2014)

OK, first, soapcalc says 0.5 oz/PPO.  So, if you made a 2 lb(oil) batch of soap, then you nailed it.  So, anything up to that would be correct, EXCEPT that you used cinnamon, which can be irritating, so you can only use up to 0.3 oz/PPO.  So, if you used 0.3 oz cinnamon, and the rest ginger, you are most likely safe.  You should be able to tell if it is irritating within a couple of weeks of making it.(Enough time for all the saponification to have taken place, so no worries about a bit of bitey lye.)

Next time you go to weigh small amounts like EOs, just push down gently on the scale with your fingers between each small pour to keep making it figure out big changes.  That way it keeps more accurate weights.

And I am not sending you to any store that sells drug paraphernalia, but you should be able to get a good kitchen scale that weighs at least tenths of ounces for a reasonable price.  Those postal scales are not intended to weigh while you are pouring.  They get one weight and are done, unless you keep pushing on it.  Pain in the neck, that is.  Had one and LOVE the kitchen scale.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 1, 2014)

I decided to buy a small scale and paid 60 dollars, and it is worth it.  It weights 0.1 gram which is perfect with some of ingredients in lotions, ie 200 gr of lotion needs a small 1 gram of germall plus.  good scale is a half of success ladies and gentlemen 
I operate in metric )


----------



## Seawolfe (Nov 1, 2014)

Im probably the heretic here, but I HATE weighing out EO's (over pour, pour some back, dribble it all over myself). I noticed that Brambleberry's Fragrance Calculator returns amounts of EO or FO's needed in weight AND volume - so I use a good glass graduated cylinder to measure out milliliters (theres also teaspoons and tablespoons, but not in fractions, so that seems too heretical even for me).


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 1, 2014)

Seawolfe said:


> Im probably the heretic here, but I HATE weighing out EO's (over pour, pour some back, dribble it all over myself). I noticed that Brambleberry's Fragrance Calculator returns amounts of EO or FO's needed in weight AND volume - so I use a good glass graduated cylinder to measure out milliliters (theres also teaspoons and tablespoons, but not in fractions, so that seems too heretical even for me).



Overpouring, splash over, mixing while soap is mixing, oh man.. I feel the pain


----------



## goteeguy (Nov 2, 2014)

I measure everything by weight in grams.  No exceptions!  And, yes, I have been known to make a mess doing it!!!


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 2, 2014)

Since there is no "correct" amount of EO to use PPO, you can measure it however you want (assuming the density of your oils from batch-to-batch are about the same).   Be consistent so you know how much to use next time.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2014)

I used to make a mess weighing precious EOs/FOs too, until I bought some plastic pipettes (available from BB and other supply stores).  They're super cheap -- probably the best investment you'll ever find in soaping!


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep, pipettes are awesome.  You can also hold a toothpick across the top of the bottle with one end pointing towards the cup you are pouring into.  Works a charm, but pipettes are so much easier.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 2, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I used to make a mess weighing precious EOs/FOs too, until I bought some plastic pipettes (available from BB and other supply stores).  They're super cheap -- probably the best investment you'll ever find in soaping!



Absolutely. Using pipettes for EO's instead of pouring is like the difference in trying to make fire with matches vs flint and steel.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 2, 2014)

Pouring or using a pipette -- useful for different situations, so use the technique that suits the situation. A pipette will take forever if you need a lot of EO. Pouring is difficult if you only need a little EO.

Yes, lay a toothpick or something like that across the mouth of the bottle when pouring. The liquid will "stick" best to a very smooth surface, so pick a "pouring rod" that is made of a smooth material. I used a small glass rod in the lab when pouring liquids.

To use a pipette, put your bottle of EO on the scale. Tare so the scale reads zero. Use a clean pipette to remove EO from the bottle. When you get some EO pulled into the pipette, remove it from the bottle and look at the scale's display. You should see a weight with a MINUS sign on the scale's display. Don't get hung up on the minus sign -- just focus on the number itself. If the number is bigger than the weight you want, just drop single drops of EO back into the container. If the number is too low, pull more liquid into the pipette. When the number is right, you've got that weight of EO in the pipette.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 2, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I used to make a mess weighing precious EOs/FOs too, until I bought some plastic pipettes (available from BB and other supply stores).  They're super cheap -- probably the best investment you'll ever find in soaping!





Susie said:


> Yep, pipettes are awesome.  You can also hold a toothpick across the top of the bottle with one end pointing towards the cup you are pouring into.  Works a charm, but pipettes are so much easier.



Pipettes really are the wau to go in small batches. Please hold back from buying these at full retail; I've seen them as high as seven dollars for about 10 in some stores.


----------



## Consuela (Nov 2, 2014)

I do everything by weight, except for scents. I use 1TBS PPO. And that seems to work well for me.


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 2, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> Since there is no "correct" amount of EO to use PPO, you can measure it however you want (assuming the density of your oils from batch-to-batch are about the same).   Be consistent so you know how much to use next time.



This is so important. Density is important if you buy bulk EOs and absolutes. some are heavier than others. Especially some extracts.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh... the density of the EO's!    my bad.   Now I know the pipette trick so it's possible to weigh.  Plus I'm moving to a bigger kitchen.  

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 2, 2014)

Reading through this thread brings me back to something I've been thinking since I got back into soaping earlier this year. Spurred mainly by a discussion in another thread about helping my grandma make soap, out in the yard, without scales or graduated cylinders. Using what amounted to sulfur water that came from her well. hahaha

At times, I think we all can get too technical. Too involved with the intricacy's  of the process. While that isn't necessarily a bad thing, I think at times we can get distracted by the grams, ounces and milliliters and lose sight of the thing that brought us into soaping. The fun of mixing what amounts to drain cleaner with some oils of our choice, throwing in some colors and scents, and watching it turn into .....soap.   I know I can get wrapped up into the process. Measuring everything to the tenth of a gram, meticulous notes on every batch. Yet the truth is, when it ceases to be fun, is when I'll just go back to buying soap. 

Measure your EO's by the gram, by the milliliter, by the Tbs.  Measure it the way you feel most comfortable. There really is no need to turn your kitchen into a research laboratory.  People were making soap over 2000 years ago, without digital scales and pipettes. 

Unless you're trying to sell your soap, where consistency is important,  or even become the next Colgate/Proctor Gamble, how you measure out your scent really comes down to personal preference.  I think this is one of those area's of soaping that will have as many opinions as there are people making soap.


----------

